# Epec



## Vinod Nair (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

I do not know if my query suits here.


I am from India.I am a degree holder and my University is listed with the list of universities given on MOM site.Recently I came to know about EPEC and I am having a few doubts.I have been to Singapore on three occassions on Tourist Visa and had spent not greater than two days on each visit.I am now planning to seek an employment in Singapore.I would like to apply for an EPEC .

1)My query is if I apply for an EPEC online,will there be any chance of getting my Visa application rejectd,stating that I have already undertaken three visits to Singapore on Tourist Visa?

2)What are the charges for EPEC and how can I make that payment?

3)In a worst scenario if my EPEC application is rejected,will it harm my request for a Tourist Visa ?


I am a graduate in Physics with 11 years of experience in Sales/Marketing/Branding.What are the prospects of getting job in Singapore.in general?


Regards


Vinod


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

did you read up on EPEC at the ICA website ?

all your answers are there ICA - Home Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore


----------



## PMJ (Feb 19, 2008)

See my answers below in blue 



Vinod Nair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not know if my query suits here.
> 
> ...


----------

